# my '82 N/A 280ZX Coupe



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just some recent shots of the car after a washing and a cleaning of the wheels.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice! Now throw some paint on it


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

JZ82 said:


> Just some recent shots of the car after a washing and a cleaning of the wheels.



Nice, I can tell you take good care of your car!


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

The ZX looks nice... and it looks like you have kept it in good condition...


----------

